# cancer and reptile



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

ok i didnt know where to put this so i ll throw it here for now
ermmmm...ok well my dad has cancer in fact he`s got multi myloma
now im doin my best keepin the house clean and helping out he`s recently gone though chemo but my question is i live at home and so does my brother and older sister lives next door 
and they keep goin on about getting rid of fluffy (my beardie) but i love fluffy not as much as my dad mind but still, i keep him clean fluffy actually lives in my room i know lizards carry things but doesnt everything,..
.. even the doctors say at least u dont live on a farm which we do, wouldnt that cause more of a risk or the fact my sister brings her 3 yr old kid which always seems to have a cold or walks in the house with her slippers which she wears outside!!

hmmm...i dont know wat to do any opions thoughts lemme hear please?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I would say that as long as you make sure you wash and sanitise your hands after handling your beardie and any of his equipment, and as long as your dad doesn't come into direct contact with him, there's no problem. 
Just my thoughts though. 
Hope your dad gets better soon though


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

What is it you are worried about? Just keep the lizard clean and dispose of any waste well away from food areas. Just normal cleanliness is all that's needed. My sister has been there and done that, she kept a dog and no mention of keeing them apart????


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

aww thanks that has helped putting my brain at ease alil. ur right ive kept him away in a serperate room and clean him and keeping my hands clean....

adog?..we`ve gotta a cat too i thought the cat could be just as harmful not that i wanna get rid of him either

now if i could convince every one else...*sigh*

ermm its one of those cancers where u can treat it but u will die from it eventually


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

My dad has got to go through 7 weeks of therapy & we have got 11 snakes 2 lizards a bird and about 6 fish tanks and he looks after about 8 fish tanks at the hospital he was told to carry on as usual just make sure to keep everything clean.Takes his mind off it aswell.

Rob


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

sorry for the late reply..thanks he has been ohh pity me attitude but he can do many things and hes had this since jan and not caught anything and im clean (with the liz) my family are just not liking my fluffly kins i think 

but thanks for your words of wisdom


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

As said before, he's more likely to pick something up off the kid rather than the lizard.
I've got 4, and lets face it when they are at school/preschool or nursery its nobodys business what bugs are incubating.
I bet she'll be non too pleased to hear that.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

The dog and cat (does the cat use a litter tray?) are more risky....


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Firstly sorry about your dad, but as others said you are far more likely to get nasty germs from snotty kids and other animals such as cats and dogs. 

Longs common sense regarding hygiene is being applied you all should be ok. I have a suppressed immune system due to long term steroids and I am fine. :2thumb:


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

wow!!! have i not been here for a while, just an update thanks for ur replys sorry i didnt get back ..

dads still fine he doesnt eat well but hes doin ok theyve givin him shakes they look yummy i want them!!
we live in the wilds in a farm but he hasnt caught anything nasty just a kidney infection 
the cat goes out side he`s 3 years old the loo`s outthere and he likes to mark his territory
the sister is stupidest person on the planet brought her kids in when they had colds one had a skin infection dumbass ¬.¬ but hes still ok in fact they went to cornwall this week since they needed the break and he was doin goood 
thank you for your concerns and replys and funnys that cheered me up :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Omega Dragon said:


> wow!!! have i not been here for a while, just an update thanks for ur replys sorry i didnt get back ..
> 
> dads still fine he doesnt eat well but hes doin ok theyve givin him shakes they look yummy i want them!!
> we live in the wilds in a farm but he hasnt caught anything nasty just a kidney infection
> ...


i remember this thread, could re-read but i can't be bothered....

Did you get rid of the reps in the end?

Glad he's doing OK :no1:

Also, cats suck.....:whistling2:


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

dam ive gotta say this first a reponse then the truth ..hrmmm well ive still got the lizard ive been keepin him away and keeping my hands super clean. second ..awww i love my kitty cat wats with blokes and not likin cats 
.....
and thirdly my dads not doin ok he`s not gettin better so were bring him home chuckin loads out and basically hes coming home to die hes got either 3 weeks 3 months or three years but hes goin down hill sooo fast it will probaly be months or weeks theres tumors in his kidneys but infection will probaly kill him im a lot like my dad too and the saddess is that he lost his mum to cancer when he was my age now. now im losin him too ****in science wheres my cure!!!
hes soo scared of dyin too im not sure how to help him ....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Omega Dragon said:


> dam ive gotta say this first a reponse then the truth ..hrmmm well ive still got the lizard ive been keepin him away and keeping my hands super clean. second ..awww i love my kitty cat wats with blokes and not likin cats
> .....
> and thirdly my dads not doin ok he`s not gettin better so were bring him home chuckin loads out and basically hes coming home to die hes got either 3 weeks 3 months or three years but hes goin down hill sooo fast it will probaly be months or weeks theres tumors in his kidneys but infection will probaly kill him im a lot like my dad too and the saddess is that he lost his mum to cancer when he was my age now. now im losin him too ****in science wheres my cure!!!
> hes soo scared of dyin too im not sure how to help him ....


Don't really know what to say, just hope you are all ok and you can make the most out of the time you have left x


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks dont worry i would say the same if it was someone else 

edit:
just had more bad news he might not be living the month hopefully ill be able to see him tomorrow and he`ll come home hes on morfine so doent really know wats happenin which im glad of so when he does go he shouldnt even relize it or be in pain ..but i dont wat to do without him..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Omega Dragon said:


> thanks dont worry i would say the same if it was someone else
> 
> edit:
> just had more bad news he might not be living the month hopefully ill be able to see him tomorrow and he`ll come home hes on morfine so doent really know wats happenin which im glad of so when he does go he shouldnt even relize it or be in pain ..but i dont wat to do without him..


Not much I can say really...

If it helps you I had a pretty severe accident on the bike and whilst I was on morphine (few weeks on morphine drip then regular morphine injections) I was very aware of what was going on, just not fearful, even when I began bleeding inside it wasn't scary, that's just what morphine does.....calms you and takes the pain away. It should (from what I experienced) still be him your talking to, not a zombie....

I hope I don't sound totally insensitive, I really hope you're ok and he's as calm and comfortable as he can be x

Feel free to drop me a PM if you need to chat: victory:


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

update: i finally got to see him today! hes high on morhine and lil spaced out forgots whats he says all the time dont interupt him or he totally forgets 
its wonderful seein him he just in happy land although he knows wats goin to happen he carefree and doent think of it if u think of it then he gets upset,.. but he`s thee same old dad which was great too i know he might forget who i am but seein him now was very precouis
but thats also the trouble,... its so sad seein him it might be the last time hes home hopefully he`ll be put in hospice and ill see him when ever but the end is nigh and me and my mum have been filmin him today so well have the pictures too

and your words did help me alot too kinda prepared me in a funny way


----------



## MrLizardBoi97 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just keep it clean an it will be fine


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Cancer is the shittiest thing ever! Iv lost family to it and it sucks.
Sorry to hear about your dad, truely.
pete


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

ink&reps said:


> Cancer is the shittiest thing ever! Iv lost family to it and it sucks.
> Sorry to hear about your dad, truely.
> pete



thank you all for your replys they help ,truly they do ...
keepin every thing super, super doesnt matter now my dad gone into a hospice where he`ll live his final days and its a matter of days now week at most ill see him as much as i can but i dont think its long now at least he`ll not be in pain and will probaly drift off to sleep which i think is wat everyone wants 

i hate ****in cancer its hurt so many of my family


----------



## Omega Dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

he died .this morning i didnt get the chance to see him but ive had this week and enjoy every moment with him he went off peacefully and i think when he went off he could finally say i can go now he didnt want to go in front of us and makes us sad 
sorry i have to say this i know this probaly isnt the right thread or watever but thanks for all ur sugestions ideas and gernal talkin with me it has helped


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I am so so sorry for your loss hun, i was about to reply with my experreince when my Dad died of cancer to see if i could help, but then saw this awfull news this morning.
So sending you a huge cyber hug instead, and remember to celebrate all the lovely wonderfull memorys you have.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Omega Dragon said:


> he died .this morning i didnt get the chance to see him but ive had this week and enjoy every moment with him he went off peacefully and i think when he went off he could finally say i can go now he didnt want to go in front of us and makes us sad
> sorry i have to say this i know this probaly isnt the right thread or watever but thanks for all ur sugestions ideas and gernal talkin with me it has helped


 
IM so sorry to hear this, love to you and our family. At difficult times of my life I sometimes write, I wrote this poem just after my uncle passed......

Everyone has been touched by this terrible disease, 
Its like the devil brought here to terrify and tease,
People say that you get what is coming to you,
But with cancer this is simply not true,
Nobody deserves to die in this horrific way,
Its not like its even over in just one day,
weeks, months or even years of suffering through till the end,
For those we have lost one more day we would like to spend,
I not only speak for mem but for all who have lost someone so special,
We hate you cancer, we hate you.

Sorry again for your loss, pete


----------

